# Please! Prayers/Meditations/Intentions Needed!!



## Isamama (May 2, 2006)

My dear friend is right now in the hospital trying *not* to have her 24 week old baby. She is currently on medication which has stopped her contractions. She went off the medication a few days ago and the contractions started right away (which is why she is back on them now). I believe they only keep the mama on the medication for 48 hours and her 48 hours is up tonight.

My beloved friend lost her first baby last year (in October) at 30 weeks. We all miss her terribly. She then became pregnant for the second time and lost that dear child at 10 weeks. She is now pregnant for the third time. We want so much for him to be born when he can be really healthy (I think 37 weeks sounds like a great time to be born!).

Please, please put my friend in your prayers, thoughts, intentions, meditations, or whatever it is you do...I really believe in the power of people en mass sending her "good healthy birthing time" energy. Her little boy needs to stay put in his wonderful mama's womb until he can come out healthy.

Thank you all in advance!


----------



## AllyRae (Dec 10, 2003)

Prayers going up.... Stay put baby Baraca!!


----------



## pumpkinseed (Aug 6, 2005)

Prayers to your friend and Baraca-stay strong little one.


----------



## Plady (Nov 20, 2001)

Hang in there Baraca! Stay where you're snug and safe!


----------



## coralsmom (Apr 1, 2005)

sending all my love to that baby and momma right now...


----------



## gretasmommy (Aug 11, 2002)

Sending good thoughts tonight.

Stay put, little guy!


----------



## gadivapeach72 (Dec 27, 2005)

Sending up a prayer for your friend and her family. I pray that ALL goes well!


----------



## Isamama (May 2, 2006)

I wanted to give an update: My dear friend is still pregnant. She's at home on complete bedrest. Contractions have been very few and irregular.

I wanted to thank those of you who replied and all of you who read (and didn't reply) but sent off your prayers. Please keep them coming as she and her little one have a long way to go (we're shooting for 37 weeks).

Blessings to you all!


----------



## fek&fuzz (Jun 19, 2005)

Stay baby stay!!


----------



## StacieM (Oct 13, 2006)

>>>>> Sending positive vibes --->>>>

Come on baby - hang in there!


----------



## lolalapcat (Sep 7, 2006)

Praying for 37 weeks....and for strength for mama and baby.


----------



## gadivapeach72 (Dec 27, 2005)

im glad to hear the news. i pray that all continues to go well...

peace


----------



## Isamama (May 2, 2006)

Another update: My dear friend gave birth to their boy a few days ago. He was 2 days short of 30 weeks. He is doing well. He is getting stronger daily. They haven't officially named him yet. It has been a difficult road for them all. They are currently healing and getting their heads wrapped around all that is happening.

Thanks again to all of you. And if I may ask you all to send more for this little one's continued good health and some healing thoughts for the whole family. I believe he will be in the NICU for aprox 2 more months.

Blessings!


----------



## coralsmom (Apr 1, 2005)

this is such good news, that he is doing well outside mommy...
i will continue to send the good growing energy baraca's way!
thank you for updating, and for beng such a good friend to your friend!


----------



## earthmama369 (Jul 29, 2005)

Sending strong, healthy vibes their way.


----------



## lolalapcat (Sep 7, 2006)

I'm sending thoughts and prayers their way. Please keep us posted.

Keri


----------



## Barefoot Farmer (Feb 13, 2004)

When you can, please update us about your friend. I send my prayers along.


----------



## Isamama (May 2, 2006)

Hello all!

My dear friend has her little guy at home now. Just came home this past week. He's doing well. I haven't been able to see him since he was in the NICU because my dd and I have been sick most of the winter and wouldn't dream of passing our bugs on to him. I am grateful for all of your well wishes!

I thought I would pass on the good news!

Blessings to us all!


----------



## strmis (Dec 31, 2006)

I'm so happy to hear that!!! I got a chill just reading through this thread and finding this update. HOORAY!


----------



## Isamama (May 2, 2006)

I wanted to bump this so the people who were interested in updates will see this. For some reason I can not change the title of the thread to reflect the update. I hope this works and all the lovely people who participated in this journey see what wonderful work their prayers and meditations did!


----------



## Jenns_3_babies (May 26, 2006)

that is so wonderful!! I can't imagine what she must have went through.


----------

